# Converting Kid Bike to 1x10



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Trying to solve the dropped chain issues we've been having with the current powertrain I decided to convert my son's Ghost bike to a 1x10 from the 3x8 it came with. I ended up using pats from the parts bin, SLX Cassette, Zee M640 RD, and Lasco 152mm crank arms with Race Face NW 30t. I am documenting this in a couple of videos, just finished the part 1. Let me know if you have any questions, this is an exciting project!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Just finished part two in which I convert the Lasco 152mm crankset to a single ring. I used the Race Face Narrow Wide 30t as the combination with the 11-36 gave me gear ratios very close to what the 3x8 granny gave me, and only lost top end gears. I used Sheldon Brown's calculator before even deciding on the 1x10


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

my questions:
does your son ride trails? If so, how big are the climbs? 
Is the gearing low enough for him with the 1x10?

My son is just turned 7, and I have considered a 1x drivetrain but was worried about the low end and the trails here in CO Front range.

Thanks!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

yes, we do ride trails together quite often and that includes mild climbs. Part of my decision was checking the gear ratios that were on the bike knowing the type of hills he could clear at the time. (search for Sheldon Brown gear calculator). That is how I decided to go with 30t chainring.
With the change to 1x10 I lost one low gear and a couple on the high end. High end - he never used the big chainring. As for the low end-he's going to get stronger. In the process I shaved about 2lbs off the bike and gained simplicity, smooth shifting, and a clutch RD that prevents chain drops. 

Happy trails!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

bikebum said:


> My son is just turned 7, and I have considered a 1x drivetrain but was worried about the low end and the trails here in CO Front range.
> 
> Thanks!


I have my 9 yo daughter set up on a 1x10 and added the One up 40T and 16T cassette adapters. We also live in the Front Range riding anything from LOTB to Buff Creek. Usually the rides with the kids are just under 10 miles, up to 1000 ft of climbing.

For my 7 yo, I have her on a 1x7. 32 chainring for local "hood" and Bear Creek Lake Park..28t chainring for the mountains matched to a 13-34 7 sp cassette

Little Scraggy in Buffalo Creek, CO


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Really great pic, thx for sharing. I have just posted part 3 of my conversion where finish removing the front shifter and derailleur and install the SLX cassette.


----------



## bikebum (Mar 30, 2004)

mountaingoatepics said:


> I have my 9 yo daughter set up on a 1x10 and added the One up 40T and 16T cassette adapters. We also live in the Front Range riding anything from LOTB to Buff Creek. Usually the rides with the kids are just under 10 miles, up to 1000 ft of climbing.
> 
> For my 7 yo, I have her on a 1x7. 32 chainring for local "hood" and Bear Creek Lake Park..28t chainring for the mountains matched to a 13-34 7 sp cassette
> 
> Little Scraggy in Buffalo Creek, CO


Is the 7yr old on a 24 inch bike? Are you guys climbing LOTB from the creek? I want my 7 year old to be able to get on top of NTM somehow.
Thanks!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

bikebum said:


> Is the 7yr old on a 24 inch bike? Are you guys climbing LOTB from the creek? I want my 7 year old to be able to get on top of NTM somehow.
> Thanks!


No..the 7 year old is on a 20" Scott Scale. Sorry I didn't post that.

Here it is. I just redid it this summer. It was originally black and yellow when we bought it, then a baby blue to Navy blue fade and now this...






The nine year old and myself have ridden from the Creek up ...maybe a mile. That's a steep climb for the little legs. All of us have shuttled LOTB with me towing the 7 yo.






This is the ride that convinced me to go 1x10 on the 24" for the 9yo. She was having trouble understanding the front shifter and how it all relates to changing trail conditions, roots, rocks, inclines, declines but she rode this section like a boss!


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

And the last part, part 4 of my build. I shaved over 2lbs of the bike and the powertrain is very very smooth, no chain slap or dropped chains. Not a cheap upgrade but totally worth it for us.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

My son has a 20 inch Trek Superfly with a freewheel 14-28 on the rear hub. I assume if I want to go 1X10 I would have to change the rear hub as well to be able to put a cassette on. 

Can anyone verify?


----------

